# A Modest Proposal



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Or "_*A Modest Proposal for Preventing the Children of Pipers From Being a Burden on Their B&Ms, and for Making Them Beneficial to the Publick by Continually Expounding on the Quality of Smoldering Weeds, or lack thereof."
*_
Today I smoked a bowl of Reiner Long Golden Flake. It was pretty damned good, although I like VAPers about as much as I like any tobacco and find it hard to NOT like them.

But I digress. Well, I don't really digress as I haven't said anything anyway. Onward!

Back in July Karatekyle - or as I refer to him "one of the guys on Puff who got me hooked on pipes" - had a series of polls, one of which sought to define the top ten OTC blends. It was an interesting poll, yea even an interesting series of them.

But what then? What now? What am I talking about? Why do I like Manhattans so much? Whatever happened to Sally Nguyen, my first crush?

Here's the deal: The top ten OTC blends were:

Prince Albert (pouch)
Carter Hall (?)
Five Brothers (Pouch)
Sugar Barrel (tub only?)
Captain Black White (pouch)
SWR Non Aro (pouch?)
PA Choice (pouch?)
Walnut (tub only?)
Middleton's Apple (pouch)
Granger (tub only?)

Sadly my brothers, I have only partaken of one of these: Prince Albert, which I nominated for tobacco of the month. It wasn't hard, with a couple of members here on the pipe side waxing eloquent over PA like it is the pipe tobacco equivalent of your first playboy magazine. I'm actually curious about Granger for some reason.

Of course young adolescents no longer have to steal their first playboy from their neighbor's mailbox - they get it for free on their phones, laptops, and for all I know through Xbox Live.

But I digress - for realsies this time. Plus I'm thinking about Karen Velez, playmate of the year in 1985. And Sally Nguyen.

So.....the proposal part. About tobacco, not 13 year old Vietnamese goddesses. At least when I was 13 she was. Actually, I'm pretty sure that 31 years later she is still gorgeous. Oh yeah - tobacco. But her eyes were like...you would fall into them. It was amazing. And that coal-black almost blue hair....sigh.

Oh yeah - tobacco. Focus. Here's my thought. The pipe tobacco thought. I'd like to take a tour, _a la _Nick S.'s tour, only of Kyle's top ten. Whatever happened to Nick S.? He hasn't posted since September. I just checked.

So anyway.....not all of the top ten Puff OTCs are available in test-worthy quantities. I really don't care to buy a tub of tobacco that I might not be interested in smoking more than a bowl or two of.

I would like to try the above tobaccos. I have PA and Five Brothers already, and SWR and Cpt Black are readily available in pouches. The rest...maybe. I would also value the opinions of my brothers here. And what of the other not-mentions, the second-rans and not mentioneds? Borkum Riff? Velvet? Sail? Skandinavik?

All of these are about the same price-wise, my brothers - about $3 or so a pouch. Here's my thought. If you are still with me, that is!

I propose a pouch-review-pass thingy. Not quite a pass, not a PIF. Not a MAW, for cripesakes. Some of this stuff isn't even wanted by its own mommy. If we have interest, here's my thought:

Eligible participants must have at least 1 positive trade feedback. All participants must be willing to try out and review their samples as follows:

1. Sign up in the next message - I'll start things off. Include your member name and a tobacco that you will front for reviewing and sampling. The tobacco in question should be one of the top ten from Kyle's thread first, sans PA since we just reviewed it a couple of months ago. After that gloves are off - anything that is a pipe tobacco in a pouch is game, from Borkum Riff and Sail to Half and Half and beyond.

2. It would be great if someone had samples of the tub-only tobaccos above to offer so we can get a shot at them. Please consider this if you have them laying around!

3. If we get enough interest - I would like to have at least 15 BOTLs - I will randomize members and we will split our pouches - I figure that we can get two of each easily. If the numbers work differently we might have groups of four - say if we have 16 or 20 participants. Know ahead of time that this means you may be receiving a pouch of cherries jubilee or whatever. Deal with it. 

4. Each trio (quad, whatever) of BOTL's will send samples around to their fellows, so in the end we each have three (or four) samples - our original and two/three others. Keep it simple and cheap - these are pouch tobaccos, after all. Samples need to be sent out within two weeks of notification. Just a bowl or two in an envelope.

5. When you receive your samples, remember to give trader feedback for each of your partners.

6. Once tobaccos start getting around, we will have a common thread for reviews. Participants will try out and review their purchased tobacco and the two that they receive from their partners. Failure to do so may result in your receiving a subscription to Tiger Beat, delivered to your place of employment.

What about requests? Once things get rolling that would be great. Bomb another BOTL outside of your assigned trade group. Trade samples of leftovers if you dare. In the end, we have made the world a better place.

At least a better smelling one!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

(note to group - I can modify this to Sail or some other tobacco if we take care of the Karatekyle ten)

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh. Well, that's okay; I hate Irish stew...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall

The morning coffee hasn't quite kicked in but I'm assuming this isn't overly complicated. Now off to google Karen Velez and then see if Sally has a profile on Facebook.

Edit:
Prince Albert 
Carter Hall
Captain Black White

These are the only OTC's listed that I've tried.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Whew! I can't focus cause I'm remembering all those old playboy magazine days ... LOL


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

TL;DR

Wait....did you say OTCs? I'm in!

I've got a bunch of SWR on hand right now, I've always got PA and 5 Brothers on hand, I've just discovered that I love Walnut, and I think I remember liking CH. I suspect not many have tried Walnut, and it's tub-only, so I'll put myself down for that one, but I'm willing to switch to whatever if I need to.

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall 
3. gahdzila - Walnut (or whatever)


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats funny Gregg, I was going to ask how many people just googled sally nguyen....


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Just an FYI - there is now a specific review award for reviewing five OTC tobaccos. Who's got two thumbs and is the only one to get it so far?












Anyway...just a little motivation for ya. This sounds like a fun way to get your hands on some stuff you might not ordinarily try, and get a new award while you're at it! :thumb:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks to our first tub-only participant! This is exactly what I was hoping for. 

And Clifford hit the nail on the head. The announcement of the new OTC award got me thinking, Kyle's poll from summer got me reminiscing, and now here we are!

I figure a slight edit is worthwhile here, other than the "smoke it if you get it" rule. I will also try to pair people with trades for tobaccos that they have not tried once we get going. I figure worst case scenario we already have 3 BOTLs on the list. If we each pick up two tobaccos and send them out, that is 6 OTCs.

Then when it is all over we can bomb Mark a tub of Mixture 79 for not throwing his name in! :laugh:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Then when it is all over we can bomb Mark a tub of Mixture 79 for not throwing his name in! :laugh:


I assume you were talking about the other Mark.

This Mark is considering entering, and if I do, Mixture 79 was what I was considering. I mean, aren't we all just a bit curious?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I assume you were talking about the other Mark.
> 
> This Mark is considering entering, and if I do, Mixture 79 was what I was considering. I mean, *aren't we all just a bit curious?*


NOPE. Well, that is to say, I _was_ - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/317296-mixture-79-really-bad.html

That said, per the rules, I'd be willing to take one for the team if there really is interest in trying m79.

FYI - M79 is actually available in a pouch. I found it at wvsmokeshop.com


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I can throw in some Borkam Riff Black Cavendash if there's interest. Sounds like a fun pass!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Pat is confirmed, as far as I am concerned! 

As to the Mixture no. 79 - I've not tried it. That said, I like Lakelands, and many of the complaints about the stuff seem to be that it is .....Lakeland-ish. I would certainly take one for the team there too!

And no, Mark of New Mexico - I was referring to our friend MarkC of LaGrande Oregon, who....come to think of it, I bombed with some 1Q not too long ago. I'd be glad to have you in with Mixture no. 79!

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall 
3. gahdzila - Walnut (or whatever)
4. phager - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok.

I'm in.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

And that makes five!

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall 
3. gahdzila - Walnut (or whatever)
4. phager - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish
5. El wedo del milagro - Mixture No. 79


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I just ordered some Sugar Barrel - I'm in (just gotta wait for it to show up).

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall 
3. gahdzila - Walnut (or whatever)
4. phager - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish
5. El wedo del milagro - Mixture No. 79
6. DanR - Sugar Barrel


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Desertlifter said:


> Then when it is all over we can bomb Mark a tub of Mixture 79 for not throwing his name in! :laugh:


Note to self: Remove address from profile! :lol:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

So .... time for a Friday evening update! Picked up a special commemorative cob for this event, along with my pouch of SWR. We currently have six brothers enlisted into our elite crew, and have half of Kyle's top ten covered. Our alternatives are certainly OTCs of note - Borkum Riff and Mixture 79 are not tops in the poll, but both are seminal tobaccos and worth a shot, IMO. I'm actually really curious about Mixture 79, God help me!

This leaves us with a few unrepresented tobaccos: Five Brothers, Captain Black White, PA Choice, Middleton's Apple, and Granger.

I would put two options on the table at this point:

1. Run the original scenario. This gives us two triads of puffers. I can make this happen by picking up another of the OTCs in the poll and taking a spot on both teams! It still gives most of us some randomness as to what we receive and review, but shorts us a tobacco or two for the award, if such is one's motivation.

2. Wait until the weekend is over and if no other volunteers appear, call an all-in shipment. All participants would receive all five tobaccos - one that is offered and the other four received!

I'm happy with either way - what do you think?

Oh and don't worry MarkC - I still have your addy! 



DanR said:


> I just ordered some Sugar Barrel - I'm in (just gotta wait for it to show up).
> 
> 1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular
> 2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall
> ...


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I also am VERY curious about the M. 79. Can it really be as bad a folks insist?

As a child I was told how nasty spinich was. I never got to try it until I was an adult, and it's fantastic. When I started drinking liquor in the Army I was told how horrible Rye Whiskey and abstenth was. They were all wrong too. Both are faboulus drinks. Growing up in California I was informed how terrible Mexican candies are. LIARS! Mexican candies rock. I never like gum until I lived in Korea. Other GI's informed me how nasty Korean gum was, so I HAD to try it (see a pattern forming here?). They were the best gums I ever tried... they all were flavoured with herbs and spices. Wonderful.

I'm looking forward to trying M. 79.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:ask: ok, so _maybe_ I haven't had enough coffee yet. But there's six total...right? So you could split it into two teams of three without any need of you going twice. Or, in option two, everyone would have _six_ tobaccos - five they get in the mail, plus the one they buy. Right?

Either is fine by me. I do not have a tub of Walnut in hand...I have about an once and a half or so. Enough for a couple of samples, not quite enough for five samples. Not a problem, I can order a tub (gonna order one sometime anyway, so it's not a problem at all) - just that it might be a slight delay in getting a sample from me. OR, I could switch to Five Brothers and send out samples immediately, as I have a bunch on hand already. Either is fine by me...but I figure Walnut is a little lesser known and lesser available, so you guys would probably rather get that one from me. But, again - either is fine by me.

Anyway - whatever you want to do is fine by me, Brian. Your call.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

We aren't gonna get time to order baccys?

If not, the only OTC's I have on had are 5 bro's and PA.

I vote we do this patiently and order baccys.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll try to get on on this. I think the military px carries some of the tobaccos that are not spoken for. I'll go shopping today and let you guys know tonight. Sound good to everyone?


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall 
3. gahdzila - Walnut (or whatever)
4. phager - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish
5. El wedo del milagro - Mixture No. 79
6. DanR - Sugar Barrel
7. BigSarge- Captain Black White

I'm in if you'll have me.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhhh, you people don't know what your getting yourself into if the sledgehammer gets involved. I guarantee you his intentions are not good! ound: I'll be watching this for sure now


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> We aren't gonna get time to order baccys?
> 
> If not, the only OTC's I have on had are 5 bro's and PA.
> 
> I vote we do this patiently and order baccys.


^^^^ This. And what Clifford said! You're right of course gentlemen. No expiration dates! Sorry about the obtuse post this morning, but I'm not used to arising at 4am for work. The bowl of PA in my new cob evened things out nicely.

Plus now that Pete is in I just might have a bit of a low-strength OTC burley called Five Brothers to throw out as well.....I see that you have it too, Mark - it's delightful! 

Welcome aboard Pete, and don't think you're immune there sticks.... :boink:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Brian, however you want to handle this is good with me. You just tell me what to do and I'll follow your lead. 

Thanks for putting this together, it should be fun!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Brian, I'm requesting clarification.

We have time to order, and have delivered tobacco?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Brian, I'm requesting clarification.
> 
> We have time to order, and have delivered tobacco?


Absolutely - I want to give folks time to participate as they will, and time for other folks to hop in if they like. My hope here is that everybody has plenty of time to relax and enjoy.

For my part, I am looking for at least one more blend to add to the mix if no one else jumps in!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Three points, then I'm out.

1. Cool set up this is - you guys enjoy!

2. Korean gum is not all herbs and spices - ever tried Acacia or Black Black? 

3. I married Sally Nguyen. 

eace:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Three points, then I'm out.
> 
> 1. Cool set up this is - you guys enjoy!
> 2. Korean gum is not all herbs and spices - ever tried Acacia or Black Black?
> ...


Waitaminute....Lake Oswego....checks picture in profile...

WHAT THE HELL???????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I would like to participate but I dont have tubs, I have some walnut i got recently that I can toss in if Ghad cant make it all. I also have 2.0 oz of Granger with one bowl out of it, and Middleton's apple , a 1.5 oz minus a couple of bowls. I wouldnt mind parting with any of them so Ill throw these in the game, place me where ever. by the way, I like mix 79 and Granger tastes similar with fewer flavors in Granger but a similar aftertaste.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Andrew! Good to hear from you as we've not heard from a Granger or Middleton's Apple source as of yet. Once we get people all onboard we can nail down blends for sure - I'm sure that either of your offerings will be great. I know that Granger is one that I have often been interested in trying. Remember that we aren't sending out big quantities - just a bowl or two for each of your group members.

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall 
3. gahdzila - Walnut (or whatever)
4. phager - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish
5. El wedo del milagro - Mixture No. 79
6. DanR - Sugar Barrel
7. BigSarge- Captain Black White
8. snagstangl - Granger or Middleton's Apple


----------



## uli2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

BTW, not sure if you all saw this thread, but several of these are currently available as free samples from the manufacturer.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I forgot, I have a little Granger I could share, also. I'd love to try Middleton Apple!

FYI - a few of the "tub only" blends can be bought as 2 ounce samplers from 4 noggins.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I forgot, I have a little Granger I could share, also. I'd love to try Middleton Apple!
> 
> FYI - a few of the "tub only" blends can be bought as 2 ounce samplers from 4 noggins.


Thanks for the tip Clifford. But honestlly if I wanted to buy these I wouldn't have signed up for this pass/trade/pif thingy. :smoke:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I got my Granger from 4 noggins as well.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

uli2000 said:


> BTW, not sure if you all saw this thread, but several of these are currently available as free samples from the manufacturer.


Yup - I am actually hoping that some folks jump on board just for this, although I don't know how quickly they will be able to get things out.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Bumpity-bump. One more member and we have three groups of three.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my tub of Mix. 79 in. I'm ready to bom... err...ahh... send modest portions to folks.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I got my tub of Mix. 79 in. I'm ready to bom... err...ahh... send modest portions to folks.


My Sugar Barrel showed last week, so I'm ready to go whenever...

I may regret saying this later, but I'm actually looking forward to trying the Mixture 79 the most. I hear so many negatives, and I believe them, but I just need to see for myself.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

So are we splitting into groups or just sending a sample of our tobacco to everyone on the list? I'm good either way.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay - once we have acknowledgment that everybody is ready we'll get this rolling - woohoo! Below is the list of brave souls in this - I've filled in a "READY" for those that have indicated such in the thread, and I will PM the rest to check in.

Since we have 8 in, I will split us into two groups of four to keep things simple. Please either have your addresses up to date in your profile or be ready to PM it to your team.

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular READY
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall 
3. gahdzila - Walnut (or whatever)
4. phager - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish
5. El wedo del milagro - Mixture No. 79 READY
6. DanR - Sugar Barrel READY
7. BigSarge- Captain Black White
8. snagstangl - Granger or Middleton's Apple	READY


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in. I actually still haven't gotten around to ordering a tub, but I still have just enough Walnut left for three samples and another bowl or two for me.



1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular READY
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall 
3. gahdzila - Walnut READY
4. phager - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish
5. El wedo del milagro - Mixture No. 79 READY
6. DanR - Sugar Barrel READY
7. BigSarge- Captain Black White
8. snagstangl - Granger or Middleton's Apple	READY


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I was hoping to get my pouch of CB Cherry to throw in as well but no worries. I'm ready to roll!

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular READY
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall
3. gahdzila - Walnut READY
4. phager - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish READY
5. El wedo del milagro - Mixture No. 79 READY
6. DanR - Sugar Barrel READY
7. BigSarge- Captain Black White
8. snagstangl - Granger or Middleton's Apple READY


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular READY
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall READY
3. gahdzila - Walnut READY
4. phager - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish READY
5. El wedo del milagro - Mixture No. 79 READY
6. DanR - Sugar Barrel READY
7. BigSarge- Captain Black White
8. snagstangl - Granger or Middleton's Apple READY


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

1. Desertlifter - Sir Walter Raleigh Regular READY
2. Mcgreggor57 - Carter Hall READY
3. gahdzila - Walnut READY
4. phager - Borkum Riff Black Cavendish READY
5. El wedo del milagro - Mixture No. 79 READY
6. DanR - Sugar Barrel READY
7. BigSarge- Captain Black White READY
8. snagstangl - Granger or Middleton's Apple READY


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

IT'S TIME!!!!!!!

Okay - enough with announcer voice. I have run our names through Random.org to divide us into two groups, and here is the result:

*Team One:*
Mcgreggor57
DanR
El wedo del milagro
Desertlifter

*Team Two:*
gahdzila
BigSarge
Snagstangl
phager

Contact your team members as you need/wish. Please have your samples mailed out by the end of the week if at all possible - if for some reason you can't make that happen, let your team members know.

Snagstangl proffered two tobaccos - Granger and Middleton's Apple. I will let him choose which he sends out to his team. I will start a review thread this evening as well and post it in this thread. If you wish to get a head start on reviewing the tobacco that you are sending to your team-mates, feel free to do so - I will probably try my SWR tomorrow.

Once we have our samples from our team members, please remember to send trader feedback to each member of your team that sends you a sample.

Once we get started with reviews, have a bit of fun with them - good or bad. And may God have mercy on our souls.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

And they're off! 

Sally Nguyen sends her regards to you all... :biggrin:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Brian - are we going to have a different thread for each tobacco? or just one review thread? I guess it would be logistically difficult either way - 8 seperate review threads to keep track of vs one BIG thread jumbled up with reviews of eight seperate tobaccos. 

Team 2 - I work crazy hours, so it will be a day or two before I can get around to doing this, but if your addresses are on your profiles, I should have samples on the way by Thursday.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Brian - are we going to have a different thread for each tobacco? or just one review thread? I guess it would be logistically difficult either way - 8 seperate review threads to keep track of vs one BIG thread jumbled up with reviews of eight seperate tobaccos.
> 
> Team 2 - I work crazy hours, so it will be a day or two before I can get around to doing this, but if your addresses are on your profiles, I should have samples on the way by Thursday.


I'm thinking that both issues are problematic, and the easiest fix in this case I can think of is to have two review threads - one for each team. Not as spread out as 8 different threads, not as convoluted as one.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Team 2 - I work crazy hours, so it will be a day or two before I can get around to doing this, but if your addresses are on your profiles, I should have samples on the way by Thursday.


No worries Clifford, Real life comes first! I'll be getting my samples out tomorrow. So everyone on team 2 knows the address in my profile is the correct one. And if anyone on team 2 doesn't have their correct address in their profile, PM me with the correct one.

Thanks again for starting this up Brian, I think it's going to be a blast!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet, If I had to pick the samples to try these would've been my pick. Hopefully all of Team Uno have a current address in their profile.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

My profile has the correct address.

I will send out bomblets today or tomorrow.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I sent my bomblets out today.

Not being one to adhere to the letter of the law, but the (Christmas) spirit of the law, I sent bomblets out to everyone in both groups. Except for Clifford. He's already done Mixture No. 79, and reviewed it, not liking it. He will not be re-subjected to it's indignities.

I felt sorry for Dave (Dr. Plume) being overseas in France, and not taking part in our OTC review... so he gets an envelope too.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I sent my bomblets out today.
> 
> Not being one to adhere to the letter of the law, but the (Christmas) spirit of the law, I sent bomblets out to everyone in both groups. Except for Clifford. He's already done Mixture No. 79, and reviewed it, not liking it. He will not be re-subjected to it's indignities.
> 
> I felt sorry for Dave (Dr. Plume) being overseas in France, and not taking part in our OTC review... so he gets an envelope too.


You are a generous - and possibly cruel - man, sir! 

Actually, I'm with Gregg on this -I'm really looking forward to trying Mixture 79.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

The review threads are up and await your pleasure, gentlemen:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...st-proposal-reviews-team-one.html#post3741665

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...st-proposal-reviews-team-two.html#post3741689


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Birds are in the air!

9405 5036 9930 0216 1894 37
9405 5036 9930 0216 1894 51
9405 5036 9930 0216 1894 44


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> IT'S TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> *Team One:*
> Mcgreggor57
> ...


I'll be sending out to everyone on both teams. So if you've already tried Captain Black White and don't want a sample speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Team Two is gonna get some extra homework from me - in addition to Walnut, you'll be getting a sample of SWR to review.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Team Uno's were mailed this morning (regular post).


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Birds are in the air. One unsuspecting member of my team had the audacity to blow up my mailbox with cigars a few months back...so in addition to the "modest proposal" baggy, he's getting a ticking time bomb in his package :heh: 
Bye-bye, mailbox! :boom:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

My birds are in the air as well, sent it in envelopes so hope it gets there in a week. Sent granger, middleton apple to two of my three teammates, Ghad already had some granger so he got apple and another gift. Look forward to the reviews.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Mine are in the air as well. Envelopes looked kind of funny for some reason....


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I suggest we do this again...maybe favorite blends...B&M bulks...aros...Lats...VAs etc. Any form of a themed tin split among a small group has a nice feel to it and is a way to sample tobaccos we might otherwise not try. The OTC split/pass was a great idea, thanks!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Team two has a few reviews up already. I would like maybe expand so both teams can try all the OTCs as a second part. I have enough Granger, Walnut, and Middletons apple to supply the other side as well. I'm selfish and I want to try sugarbarrel! 

Oh and Ghad, if I get bombed, I looked back and saw the cruddy 5 stick so called "bomb" I sent you, I will show you a real bomb. They may not all be high end, but you may get a 30 stick pile, i am embarrassed I sent you so few. This is all assuming I am getting bombed.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with both Greg and Andrew! Haven't gotten my samples and I'm already enjoying it. 

As to Greg's thought - I love the idea, particularly for a smoker like me, who only has a couple of bowls a week. This gives me a chance to try a bunch of blends that I might otherwise not try, or at least not for a lengthy time period. Pretty much like I did with the GLP Group buy a while back. 

As to the Andrew's idea, I think it is a good idea as well it sounds like we are already going to experience some of each other's blends already, thanks to pre-emptive generosity of some of our teams. Plus I really want to try Granger for some reason! 

I also had another thought for us to consider. 

I can think of a few BOTLs here on Puff who deserve a pummeling. When we finish our reviews and exchanges we will likely have a leftover or three - for instance, I will probably have a bowl or two of the blends....oops....I mean blend....that I sent out left over. Sounds like an opportunity for an impromptu group bomb to me.....


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> I would like maybe expand so both teams can try all the OTCs as a second part.


Agreed! I will have tried most all of them before we get to the second round, but part of the fun of this is that I really enjoy reading everyone else's reviews, and what my fellow puffers think of blends that I'm smoking. That's part of why I get such a huge kick out of doing the tobacco of the month.



snagstangl said:


> Oh and Ghad, if I get bombed


uh oh.....here it comes.....



snagstangl said:


> I will show you a real bomb.


Is that a threat?!? ***looks around at other puffers*** Did that sound like a threat to you guys? That sounded like a threat to me!



snagstangl said:


> This is all assuming I am getting bombed.


:tape2:

No comment.

:behindsofa:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It's been crazy this week for me, but I will get my envelopes out tomorrow. I'll send Sugar Barrel to both teams. I have plenty!!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Agreed! I will have tried most all of them before we get to the second round, but part of the fun of this is that I really enjoy reading everyone else's reviews, and what my fellow puffers think of blends that I'm smoking. That's part of why I get such a huge kick out of doing the tobacco of the month.
> 
> uh oh.....here it comes.....
> 
> ...


I got more cigars then sense, what can I say.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine went out today regular mail. Except to snagstangl who said he already had some. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Didn't have enough for the sign up date, but I'm sending out some samples of Prince Albert Choice Blend. I like it better than the regular, but a lot of folks say they cant tell any diference. I wanted you to have a chance to try it. For some reason it is hard to find at the moment.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Mike i would love some of the PA choice, Ive been trying to find it online and only a few places carry it.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I got Marks "bomblet" of mixture 79. But I think there is enough for at least 3 bowls, awesome! I like this stuff but I will definitely review it! Thanks


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine are on the way. Sorry for the delay guys!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Got the samples from Mark and Clifford today. The SWR and Walnut smell great, the Mix 79 scares me (It was my first aro, however, so that might have something to do with it) kinda looking forward to revisiting it now that my technique has improved.

Thanks guys!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I just received Carter Hall from mcgreggor57. Thankyou!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

And I received my Mixture 79 from Mark (El Wedo) today.

Don't forget your trader feedback gents - it's starting to happen!

And as for the Mixture 79, dare I say it smells......glorious. Seriously. Like a burley rootbeer float.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I got my Mixture 79 from Mike today too. I grabbed a quick bowl as I was grilling some chicken. It smells like licorice (or maybe root beer) in the baggie, but the taste when lit is Lakeland essence. I like Lakelands, so I actually think it's not too bad. 

Thanks Mike!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Pete and Andrews samples arrived today. Trader feedback left for everyone who's sent me something.

BTW, if anyone on team one wants a sample of Borkam Riff, PM me, I still have half a jar left.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Received - 

PA Choice Blend from mikebjrtx
Middleton's Apple and Peterson Holiday from stangsnagl
Borkum Riff Black Cav and A HUGE BOMB! from phager

Thanks, gents!!!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Received my CH from mcgreggor today - smells pretty darned good!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I sent my bomblets out today.
> 
> Not being one to adhere to the letter of the law, but the (Christmas) spirit of the law, I sent bomblets out to everyone in both groups. Except for Clifford. He's already done Mixture No. 79, and reviewed it, not liking it. He will not be re-subjected to it's indignities.
> 
> I felt sorry for Dave (Dr. Plume) being overseas in France, and not taking part in our OTC review... so he gets an envelope too.


Well good sir! I didn't see this post till I was trying to find out who send me a package of mixture 79. Now I know Ty very much I will write a review as soon as I get the nerve to smoke some! And thanks for thinking of me over here!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I got the borkum Riff cav from phager plus many extras. I got Ghad's SWR, and a bunch of others stuff, I got BOMBED? Check the bomb threads, He will be getting some retaliation!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I just received Carter Hall from mcgreggor57. Thankyou!





Desertlifter said:


> Received my CH from mcgreggor today - smells pretty darned good!


Glad to hear...now get to smoking ipe: I'll be interested to read your thoughts on it and how it compares to PA in your opinion.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Received Mark's sample of M79 that has already been reviewed.
Received Brian's sample of SWR along with Half/Half
Received Big Sarge's CBW sample
Received Mike's sample of PA Choice

Looking forward to trying them all. Feedback left, thanks guys!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Recieved a sample of PA Choice from Mike, and Sugar Barrel (Plus some awesome hitchhikers) from Dan! Feedback left!

On a side note this has to be on of the best ideas to date, Great way to sample some new tobaccos and earn an award or two! Thanks Brian, Let me know when we do the next one!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Received a generous sample of Sugar Barrel from Dan. But wait, since when does a sample take up an entire flat rate box?
Film at 11:00, must interview the neighbors first to see if they no anything about this. Thanks Dan...full report to follow!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Received - 

CBW from Big Sarge
HUGE bag of SB and hitchikers DanR!

I think I have left feedback for everyone. If I forgot you, please PM me and remind me!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Guys, I am traveling, but my wife tells me that several "tobacco envelopes", as she called them, have arrive at my house. I'll update when I get home, and post my reviews this weekend. Cheers!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Owowowowowowowowowowow.....

Received the rest of my samples, including PA choice from Mike, a healthy sample of a blast from DanR that still has my ears ringing. Also received a bomb from my good friend Dr. Plume from France.

My mailbox has never smelled so good. Reviews to follow.....


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I just now read this thread...is it too late to sign up for this? I have some Captain Black and Borkum Riff I would be happy to share.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I got some PA choice as well and then bombed from DanR with some sugar barrel- which smells similar in some ways to mixture 79. Ill have to Post about DanR's Bomb. And I have to get my reviews in, AHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Chris0673 said:


> I just now read this thread...is it too late to sign up for this? I have some Captain Black and Borkum Riff I would be happy to share.


We are underway and puffing madly already, but there has already been talk of another trade like this. I know that I'm having a great time with it and trying tobaccos that I might not otherwise have ever charred. Keep an eye on the piper's threads - I'm sure that you will see one of these again!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been sick.

I thought I was feeling better yesterday so I tried a bowl of the Captn Black white, but it had no flavor at all. Gouts of smoke, but no taste at all.

I'm gonna review the OTC's, and the anni cake, but it will be a few more days at least.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I've been sick.
> I thought I was feeling better yesterday so I tried a bowl of the Captn Black white, but it had no flavor at all. Gouts of smoke, but no taste at all.
> I'm gonna review the OTC's, and the anni cake, but it will be a few more days at least.


Ugh - hate that feeling. Get well soon, brother!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been traveling, but came home today to 4 great smelling envelopes in the mail pile. I received:

Half & Half and Sir Walter Raleigh from Desertlifter
PA Choice Blend from Mikebjrtx
Carter Hall from McGreggor57
Captain Black from Big Sarge

That's in addition to the Mixture 79 I had already recieved from El Wedo.

Thanks Guys! Feedback has been left. I will be smoking a lot of OTCs this weekend and I'll try to get my reviews up!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

looks like I need to send out my granger and walnut to the other side.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> looks like I need to send out my granger and walnut to the other side.


Actually, I was thinking about just that earlier today as I was puffing on the glory that is Mixture 79. How about the rest of us?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll try to get it out tomorrow.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I think I left feedback for everyone. Please let me know if I didn't. So when's the second round? My suggestion is to do favorite bulk blend after the new year.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

So far I've enjoyed the Mixture 79, Carter Hall, and Captain Black. I just need to find some time to write up my reviews...


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

DanR said:


> So far I've enjoyed the Mixture 79, Carter Hall, and Captain Black. I just need to find some time to write up my reviews...


You really enjoyed the Mix 79?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> You really enjoyed the Mix 79?


I must say that I didn't find it bad either, but I enjoy Lakelands.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> I must say that I didn't find it bad either, but I enjoy Lakelands.


What is a typical Lakeland?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> What is a typical Lakeland?


Ennerdale. Don't bother buying any - it's on the way! ipe:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Ennerdale. Don't bother buying any - it's on the way! ipe:


Bazinga! Well done.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

See this is why I never say I'm interested in something! Boom mailbox get's creamed, and it's never just one sample, _oh, no_ It some how landslides in to a flat rate of stuff that I'll soon need to buy!

All kidding aside, well done Brian!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> What is a typical Lakeland?


Ha HA! I love how the questions are always posed so innocently, which such naiveté - it's so damn TOUCHING, aint' it?
Perfect response, Brian. :thumb:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

BOO-YA! WTG, Brian!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Ennerdale. Don't bother buying any - it's on the way! ipe:


Shit. Well I hope I like it better than the 79!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

finally sent my granger and walnut out to team ONE. Any one else want some samples PM I could send some more out.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Team Two samples from me went out today. Enjoy!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I fired up a 4 digit kaywoodie, 4 holes stinger i got recently, ya ya i know i need to stop buying them, but anyway. I had scrubbed that thing out with a million pipe cleaners and alcohol, lots of tar. When i fired it up what did I taste, good old mixture 79, it hung around for the first half of the smoke. I haven't done a review on mixture 79 yet but it is unmistakable.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Received Walnut and Granger from Snagstangl today - trader feedback sent, and thanks! This Walnut stuff smells great, and Granger is really pretty much what has been described - I get the "laundry" thing. Looking forward to trying it as well.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Ennerdale. Don't bother buying any - it's on the way! ipe:


Received the Ennerdale! Thanks Brother! It smells very intriguing, much better than the Mix 79 did. I also got the SWR sample you sent as well.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Received the Ennerdale! Thanks Brother! It smells very intriguing, much better than the Mix 79 did. I also got the SWR sample you sent as well.


You're very welcome - love that Ennerdale. I recommend a fresh cob, or at least on that you will use for Lakelands thereafter.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> You're very welcome - love that Ennerdale. I recommend a fresh cob, or at least on that you will use for Lakelands thereafter.


I could use the cob I smoked the Mix 79 in. Or do you think that might alter my experience?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> I could use the cob I smoked the Mix 79 in. Or do you think that might alter my experience?


That would work quite well, I should think. Mix79 barely ghosted the cob I tried it in, and it was gone in a couple bowls.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I know i havent posted all my reviews yet but i bought some tubs of : Kentucky Club Continental, Whitehall Black Tie, Heine's Blend, and Angler's Dream from pipes and cigars, so I should be able to send out some more otc's out for testing.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

And.....it's 2013-ish!

Thanks to everyone who has and continues to participate in this little experiment. I have a few samples that I need to give a test drive and review this coming week, and will have them up forthwith. I really appreciate the banter and generosity of the pipers on the board, and look forward to a version 2.0 of this little exercise.

To that end, I have started another thread soliciting your thoughts about the trade as well as potential next steps here.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> I know i havent posted all my reviews yet but i bought some tubs of : Kentucky Club Continental, Whitehall Black Tie, Heine's Blend, and Angler's Dream from pipes and cigars, so I should be able to send out some more otc's out for testing.


Working on a couple of stragglers myself! I can run through my B&M and see what jumps out to work a trade or two of you'd like - sounds great to me!


----------

